# Can you take Krib eggs out and raise them yourself?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I was just wondering because my kribs just laid eggs again and I would like to keep some and raise them. But I dont want them to eat all of the eggs. So can I?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, treat them like angel eggs, air-stone, anti-fungal. But if you can get the parents to do the work, its easier for you. take the whole cave.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

emc7 said:


> yes, treat them like angel eggs, air-stone, anti-fungal. But if you can get the parents to do the work, its easier for you. take the whole cave.


Ok, because I have never heard of anyone doing that before. Well I left the light on last night in their tank and she did not eat them. I also wrapped their tank in dark fabric so they cant see me or my dogs walking around in my room and cause them to eat their spawn.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, and if my water is at 80-82 how long should it take to hatch? She still has her eggs so I am taking that as a good sign!


----------

